# Which Game Should get a Remake/Sequel?



## smoker San (Feb 25, 2015)

I think Lady Sia should. It had so much potential


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 25, 2015)

Kirby's Dreamland 2
Metroid 2

Those are the...two off of the top of my head.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2015)

Soul Reaver next gen remake


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2015)

Tomb Raider should get another Remake, they just can't get it right.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 25, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Tomb Raider should get another Remake, they just can't get it right.



Then what makes you think they'll get the remake right?


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 25, 2015)

BATTLEZONE, because Space Race Merica, Commies, Chinese, Ancient Astronauts and Technorganic Humans were always fun


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2015)

REMAKE
Breath of Fire I or II
Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis

I choose Blood Omen because it was the only one to not fit into the third person action style, instead being top-down. Earliest in the series, before many twists and turns, so much harder to screw up without Hennig.

Nemesis was one of the weaker entries to me, but SHOULD have been stronger considering how iconic Nemesis became. It also introduced concepts I wish were utilized more, such as making ammo (including special ammo) and those little decisions. I would only say update/change Jill's outfit to something more sensible but keep the tube-top, miniskirt combo as an extra costume.

SEQUEL
The Wolf Among Us
Thief (2014) - with playable Erin


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2015)

Bumpy Trot 2...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 25, 2015)

sonic 06 should be remade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

Dino Crisis and Parasite Eve


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2015)

When it comes to remakes there is only one answer: Resident Evil 2 (and consequently 3)

But I would also nominate the Syphon Filter franchise, but I'm afraid the magic would be lost if they did. a proper SF sequel could definitely work tho

Capcom also need to get their shit together and do something good with Onimusha. Either a full-on reboot as I felt DoD ruined too much or a pre-sequel between 3 and DoD.


----------



## Bananas (Feb 27, 2015)

Turtles in time


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2015)

Tomba
Dishonored
Jak & Daxter
Jet Set Radio
Red Dead Redemption 
Star Wars: KOTOR
Shadows of damned
Killer is dead


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 1, 2015)

fallout 1-2 remake obv


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 1, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> fallout 1-2 remake obv


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 1, 2015)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines.

Made by the same team.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 1, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> fallout 1-2 remake obv



I'd love that, actually - They could use the Wasteland 2 engine.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, and it'd be remade by Bethesda, so


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2015)

Could be worse.  Could be remade by those who did ESO.



> When it comes to remakes there is only one answer: Resident Evil 2 (and consequently 3)



Both of the above.  But with the remake I want to have a choice in the harder levels for Nemesis/T-103 to appear at random points and not pre designated areas (Outside of boss battles).  Just to make people more on edge,  as an option though not as default.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2015)

Xenogears.

Disk two and that narration crap.....it was a bad pill to swallow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Xenogears.
> 
> Disk two and that narration crap.....it was a bad pill to swallow.



Nah keep the Narration improve graphics and loading times


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 1, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Capcom also need to get their shit together and do something good with *Onimusha*. Either a full-on reboot as I felt DoD ruined too much or a pre-sequel between 3 and DoD.





 Oh god Capcom pls... warlords was one of my favourite games growing up.


----------



## Cierra (Mar 2, 2015)

Fallout    !


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2015)

Remake DmC back into DMC5.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 3, 2015)

The Legend of Dragoon m8's, sequel and remake.

MGS1 in the Fox Engine.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2015)

great choices mittens


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 4, 2015)

Remake?
Classic PSOne/PS2 games ofc.
Legend of Mana
Grandia
Legend of Legaia
Legend of the Dragoon
Threads Of Fate
Chrono Trigger (lolds)
Xenogears
Vagrant Story
Eternal Punishment
Tales of
Suikoden
+ a lot


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 4, 2015)

Remakes:
Crusader: No remorse
Castlevania:  SotN


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Remake?
> Classic PSOne/PS2 games ofc.


This, basically.  While the games themselves were excellent, the technical limitations of the time were such that clear improvements could be made on most games of that time.  A lot of games could benefit from something as simple as a "skip cutscene" option, for example.




> Chrono Trigger (lolds)


Don't hate on the best version.


Anyway, I'd like to see some older games get face lifts, such as the old Sunsoft games, or Legacy of the Wizard, or the Wizards & Warriors games, or a remake of Sweet Home, Simon's Quest, Zelda 1-2, and Journey to Silius.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 13, 2015)

a new Bioshock set in rapture would be cool.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2015)

Baldurs Gate 2 and Planescape in next gen virtual reality


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 13, 2015)

Xenogears on both accounts.


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Primal for a sequel and definitely xenogears for a remake to compensate for the lackluster disc 2


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 13, 2015)

Second Primal. Oh how I miss that game.


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Ikr? it had a lot of good things going for it like the world, characters, soundtrack, voice acting, and overall production value. just fine tune the combat and exploration/puzzles, and i'd be sold


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree. Game didn't get the recognition it deserved. Would have made for a great series.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 13, 2015)

Shenmue
Chrono Trigger/Cross Sequel
new Grandia
Power Stone
new Mana game on PS4


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 13, 2015)

Legend of the Dragoon  	

KOTOR 1 & 2

Breakdown


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 13, 2015)

Digimon World 1/2/2003 remakes/updates
Pokemon Snap  pls.....
Spyro the Dragon 1-3


----------



## Jeff (Mar 17, 2015)

Battletanx anyone?

I used to play the shit out of that game.

3DO folded like a decade ago, but the rights to the game must be somewhere.  Unless it was sold to Crave


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2015)

Would hack parts off for a remake of Xenogears.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 17, 2015)

*Remakes:*
Rune
Heretic 2
Quake 3 Arena
System Shock 2 
Jagged Alliance 2
Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 1 & 2
Outcast
Ultima Online
Sacrifice
Revenant
Undying
Planescape Torment
Asghan: the Dragon Slayer
Blood II: The Chosen One
Gangsters: Organized Crime
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
American Mcgee's Alice
Giants: Citizen Kabuto
Alien versus Predator 2
Severance: Blade of Darkness
Gunz: The Duel

*Sequels:*
Portal 2
MDK 2
Opposing Force
Grim Fandago


----------



## James (Mar 24, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Metroid 2



This NAILS it.

I can't think of any game more deserving:


We're desparately overdue a new 2D Metroid
The remake of Metroid 1 (Zero Mission) was excellent
Metroid 2 has incredible potential to be dramatically improved

Metroid 2 did so much that was cool at the time in terms of introducing new items (space jump and spider ball!) and the idea of Metroid evolution, but the actual world design is actually pretty garbage. SR388 could be rejigged to be so much more exciting, while keeping the same central theme - Samus has to destroy the Metroids, including the Queen, because of their threat to the galaxy.

I actually expect the reason why Nintendo haven't remade it is they realised *advocating Metroid genocide* maybe wasn't actually that friendly or nice of a message. If they tried to deepen the narrative and have Samus justifying her actions, that might actually make things even worse.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

James said:


> This NAILS it.
> 
> I can't think of any game more deserving:
> 
> ...





There's a guy who's making a remake of Metroid II. I don't think it's still done, but it has a lot of goodness going on. It has a demo if you want to try it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2015)

Ganbare Goemon

Contra


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2015)

HD Remakes of all Rogue Squadron games

And just a pipe dream but a rerelease of all Digimon World games in a collection.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

None. Maybe in a perfect world.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 26, 2015)

I definitely wish to see either _Commander Keen_ and/or _Jazz Jackrabbit_ remade or be given a sequel, as those were two of my favorite games from when I was a child. The title characters of each of those games could easily have achieved Mario/Sonic-level popularity, but their creators apparently lost interest in them, and they have now vanished into obscurity. This is especially tragic when one considers that the final _Commander Keen_ game ends with a major cliffhanger and a promise for another game after it.


----------



## KeeperofOdyssey (Apr 2, 2015)

The first Spiderman game >.> that game needs a whole new version of itself >.>


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2015)

Die Hard Trilogy


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 17, 2015)

Streets of Rage & Golden Axe.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 19, 2015)

*Sequels* *-* Def Jam(similar to FFNY)
*-* Need for speed Underground 3
* -* Chaos Legion 2 or remake
* -* Jak 4(not sure if already in dev)


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Vagrant Story sequel that never happened.

It's probably better that way tbh tbf.


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

Chrono Trigger/Cross


----------



## Sauce (May 25, 2015)




----------

